# Hotel Muscle Club - Harz, Germany - May, 2017



## B W T (Aug 15, 2017)

Hotel Muscle Club #02 by Broken Window Theory, Flickr

Not too far away from a bigger town but in the middle of a rural idyll we found the abandoned site of today’s post. While the lovely woods invite people for walking around and exploring their surroundings, we were here to explore this former hotel. On the outside there was a ridiculous amount of homemade prohibition signs. But they couldn’t scare us away, so we entered the place. 

Cinematic video:



Hotel Muscle Club #01 by Broken Window Theory, Flickr

Back in the days, when this site was still active, it had a lot to offer. The building was used as a hotel and leisure center and was part of the camping site which is right next door. You can find a bar with a restaurant here, a spacious spa area, the guestrooms of course and the eponymic gym. “Hotel Muscle Club” – that’s the name the urbex community gave to this place.


Don't Skip Leg Day by Broken Window Theory, Flickr

Look at some older pictures of this place and you’ll see that “Hotel Muscle Club” is past its best. It was quite an insider's tip some time ago – but not anymore thanks to all the vandals and thieves who trashed the place. However, this hotel is still a magnificent site compared to many other abandoned buildings.


Mermaid by Broken Window Theory, auf Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 16, 2017)

I've seen this place on other German Urbex websites and looking at your photos its a shame that its going to ruin. It could be saved. A very good video.


----------



## BoneDust (Aug 16, 2017)

Lovely photos and a very well put together video as well. I always enjoy videos of explores because you get more of a feel for the size of the rooms etc.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 16, 2017)

Another wonderful video!

You should do voiceovers your tones are very calming!


----------

